# Lets see your cooler setups??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i just got a cooler for my bike and i wanna see how some of you guys are mounting yours and keeping the lid closed while doing water wheelies and stuff. no im doing a bungie cord lol kinda want it to look a lil clean lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Will get you some pics as soon as it all goes back together.... I took the handles off of my lil white marine ice chest from Academy and put small inner and outer pieces of Aluminum plate on both sides (roughly 4"x4") with a eyebolt in the centers and bolts with locknuts in the four corners of each plate. Have some lil turn-buckles about 8" long that I use to secure it to the rack and just have 1 rubber bungee that runs over the lid to hold it shut... looks clean IMO


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is mine. The cooler has a latch so it stays closed itself. The bungee on top is for empty cans(I would hate for somebebody to pick up as many beer cans as we drink on a ride...lol). There is a piece of aluminum flatbar on the inside so the eye doesn't pull through the cooler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*clears throat COUGH AHEM*

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1386


----------

